# Helpdesk and Change Control Software



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello all,
I am looking at replacing Solarwinds in our company, we need an on premise helpdesk solution that has the following features - 

on-site installation
six technicians
call logging and reporting
change management

ideally free


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I couldn't recommend Jira Service Desk enough times. It's easy to use, manage, setup, and handles all of my needs.


https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/service-desk


For three techs, it is only $10 per year, but jumps up to $3,300 for ten agents.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, you said free... So try iTOP ... Pretty awesome, for a free solution it goes Miles... you need any Linux server, preferably a Cent OS or Ubuntu (you can install the server OS on a Desktop PC for the low volume) it will get the job done.. Installation, just follow instructions... Not sure if it's still free, do your research..
https://www.itophub.io/wiki/page


----------

